# Napauwi nang wala sa oras mula sa kanyang trabaho sa Manila.



## iggyca

I'm confused as to what "wala sa oras" means in this sentence.


*Napauwi nang wala sa oras mula sa kanyang trabaho sa Manila City Hall...*

(suddenly) Went home in no time from her/his job at Manila City Hall...


----------



## niernier

*wala sa oras* means "*untimely*" or "*occuring before the usual or expected time*".

I am not sure if this sentence sounds correct: "He went home untimely from his work at Manila City Hall"

If not it can be translated to "He went home early from his work at Manila City Hall"


----------



## DotterKat

You could say: He went home *unexpectedly* /_ *unanticipatedly*_ / *hurriedly*  from his work at Manila City Hall.

It all depends on the point of view of who is being affected by the idiom _nang wala sa oras. _If somebody was surprised by his sudden arrival from work, then I would use _unexpectedly_ or _unanticipatedly_. If he himself had to suddenly get off work for urgent reasons, I would use _hurriedly_.

(If both be the case, then it might be: He went home hurriedly and caught Mrs. X by surprise.)


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

It the Filipino psyche, time is actually slow. It is not meant to be hurried up. So, when something unexpected happens and you have to do it right away, we say "wala sa oras".

Napatayo naman ako ng wala sa oras. I suddenly had to stand up (even if i was not prepared to do it).


----------

